# Annual Utah Chukar & Wildlife Banquet & Fundraiser



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

It is that time of year again..... When the hunting season is winding down and the annual Utah Chukar & Wildlife Banquet and Fundraiser is being held.

This year's banquet will be held on February 25th at the Salt Lake Airport Hilton.

The night will be filled with activities such as a live auction, silent auction, and various raffles for quality merchandise. Raffle tickets will be sold at a minimum of 6 for $20 - the more you buy, the better the deal. There are several early bird packages that are discounted until February 10th.

We will have more guns than ever at the banquet this year including two door prize guns and raffle guns. We will also have a new ladies raffle this year. Some items we have lined up this year include: Benelli 20 gauge Montefeltro, Franchi 20 gauge Renaissance Classic, Franchi AL 28 gauge, Benelli Super Black Eagle 12 gauge, a couple Remington center fire Rifles, a savage .17 hmr rifle, traditions .50 caliber muzzleloaders, tritronics classic 70 G3 EXP, sage 4 wt., Salmon River cast and blast, camp chef range and stove, upland strap vests and much more. We look forward to seeing you all there.

The Chukar Foundation is an all volunteer organization that supports upland game hunting on public lands.

Call 801.360.6553 for Banquet Dinner Orders or purchase On-line at http://www.utahchukars.org/?page=31.

Thanks, Alan Smith


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Not much time left to buy discount tickets online!

If you've ever hunted upland game (not just Chukar partridge) in Utah you should try and attend; not only is it a great time but it will help all upland game and their management in Utah immensely! It's different from many other "banquets" and you will be pleasantly surprised by the jovial and passionate folks attending.

If you are not able to make the event, please note you can still help out the UCWF by donating funds. Each year, Darin Gardner from Utah Bird Taxidermy has donated a Chukar Mount to be auctioned at the annual Utah Chukar & Wildlife Banquet. Darin is an award winning master taxidermist from Kaysville, UT.

If you are interested in owning one of these fantastic pieces of art, you can use the Paypal button on the home page website http://www.utahchukars.com

For each $5 donated to the Utah Chukar & Wildlife Foundation, you will receive 1 chance to win the prize. The drawing will be held at the annual banquet held on February 25, 2012 but you don't have to be present to win.

Not only will you be purchasing a chance to win some great artwork, but you will also be donating to provide better upland hunting in Utah. For more on Darin's work, you can visit his website at: http://www.utahbirdtaxidermy.com/


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't know they served New York Lion. I didn't even know New York had Lions except at the zoo. 8) 

Don't know if I can make it that weekend. Can we just come that weekend? Or is it RSVP only? Do we have to do dinner or can we just come and donate and do the raffle?


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw that same thing last night and it made me laugh. Funny how you can read and re-read something over and over and still miss something as easy as Loin or Lion. I will get it fixed this weekend. We encourage you to RSVP even though we occasionally have extra dinners available. Because of the limited seating, we prefer that you come and have dinner with us, but if you still want to come and participate in the raffles and auctions, we would love to have you. If you just want to participate in the Chukar Mount raffle that is being donated by Tex-O-Bob, you can donate through Paypal on the UCWF website. You don't have to be present to win one of his award winning pieces of art.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I have seen many of his works and he does a fantastic job. He did a banded goose for my brother. Fantastic!

I hope to see you at the banquet. That weekend is looking good for me, but my schedule can change at any time. If I find out early I would definitely do the dinner. RSVP on hold.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Just purchased dinners for my wife and I a few days back. We went last year for the first time and had a good time. For someone that loves pursuing Chukars and other game birds here in Utah it's a great way to give a little back to a great cause. Also makes for a good date night without having to sit through some sappy, emasculating and often nauseating chick flick.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

I had to check and see if you got the Lion but I see you got a combo. Salmon/Beef

I think the LION is only available for one of the early bird packages.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Each year, Darin Gardner from Utah Bird Taxidermy has donated a Chukar Mount to be auctioned at the annual Utah Chukar & Wildlife Banquet. Darin is an award winning master taxidermist from Kaysville, UT.
> 
> If you are interested in owning one of these fantastic pieces of art, you can use the Paypal button on the home page website http://www.utahchukars.com
> 
> ...


Darin has turned out some really nice stuff.....I'd love to win it for $5! (Darin..hope you don't mind me sharing a pic from your website)


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Hopefully Tex will get us an actual picture SOON because I am feeling lucky this year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I just finished mounting this years piece last week and It's in the drying stage. The competition is next week and I'll post pics as soon as it's back from the show. If you guys want to see it in person just check out the taxidermy competition at the Outdoor Expo at the Salt Palace next week.

Here's last years piece. This years bird is just a single but it's twice as nice! 8)


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Just a reminder that Friday is the last day to buy the big spender or early bird packages.  We need to get a dinner count to the hotel by the 17th, so please order by then if at all possible. Also, if you can't make the banquet this year, there is an opportunity to get in on a great taxidermy raffle by Tex. More about this when he sends the pictures.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Tonight is a good time to order if you haven't already. The early bird specials will be removed from the web site later tonight. This includes the selection for the New York Lion.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

It is hard to believe but we have reached the capacity of the banquet. Looks like we will need to find a larger venue next year. I want to personally thank all of you that have purchased banquet tickets and will be attending next Saturday night.

If you didn't get a chance to attend this year, you can still participate by purchasing raffle tickets for Darin's art work. More information on the raffle can be found at:http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=40891

Hope to see some of you next weekend.


----------

